# Tires



## Wood Junkie (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I finally picked up a good wood hauler. The pics will come when I figure out how to get my ancient computer to compress them! Anyhow, that's another thread.....  I have a 96 Dodge 3/4 ton Ext cab 4x4 with half bald highway tires on it. I had this baby stuck three days after owning it while trying to get out of the woods. I've been impressed with my buddies BFG's but was wondering what you guys (and gals) have on your rigs. I will be using this truck once in a while on the road hauling horses,but not for long distances. My main concern is good traction in mud and snow.


----------



## clearance (Feb 17, 2008)

I have BFG all terrains on the Blazer, an odd size 9.50 X 33. They work pretty good but wear fast, or so it seems. I have a 3/4 GM 4x4, it has 285 75R 16 BFG all terrains, they are nothing special, the skinnier ones on the Blazer seem to bite more. I have a set of V link chains for the truck, gets me out of a lot of things, mud included. My advice is good skinny tires, Michelins are good, the wide tires suck, unless you are in sand.


----------



## 046 (Feb 17, 2008)

your 96 2500 came stock with 2.45 -75R 16

or same as my 97 cummins 2500 4x4. currently running 2.85 - 75R 16. but would like to reduce width for better mileage. 

2.35 - 85R 16 is readily available in E load range. but since I'm pulling 20K+ lb trailer, don't want to run smaller than stock width. 

may end up with 2.55 - 85R 16


----------



## Wood Junkie (Feb 17, 2008)

It has 265 75 16's on it now. I was surprised to see that it came with 245's...that must have looked funny on my long bed truck when new. I'll prob. run 285's on it since it has plenty of room for them. We've been running hay and wood (two dodge 3/4 ton trucks) in and out of two feet of snow and I just seem to be getting stuck alot more than my buddy with his bfg's. I'm open to any brand just as long as the pocket book doesn't get hit any harder than the $200 a tire that I'm expecting to spend.


----------



## 046 (Feb 18, 2008)

here's a few links to DTR site about tire issue specific to dodge 2500/3500 cummins

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/showthread.php?t=189179

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/showthread.php?t=192540

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/showthread.php?t=191405&highlight=tire


----------



## newby79 (Feb 18, 2008)

get some Bridgestone Dueler AT Revos you will be happy with them. I have over 60,000 miles on mine and ya they are in need of replacing but they have performed better than any tire I have ever used. Check out tirerack.com they have a lot of good info.


----------



## TDunk (Feb 18, 2008)

If you want traction, Goodyear has the MTR's on sale right now in the 245/75/R16. But you'll be lucky to get 20K out of them. I like the BFGoodrich All Terrains, and the Mastercraft AT2. The AT2's don't last quit as long as the BFG's, but they don't cost as much either. The Mastercraft Couser CT and Goodyear Workhorse are great "work truck" tires. There are a million diff. tires out there. Your best bet would be what Newby said and take a look at Tirerack.com and see what catches your eye.


----------



## computeruser (Feb 18, 2008)

Having used BFG M/T, A/T, and now Geolandar I/T (winter-only tires) on my Jeeps, I'd go with the BFG M/T on that truck. Highway ride is about equal to the A/Ts (just keep 'em rotated and balanced), but traction is markedly improved. They're actually surprisingly good in winter if you don't go with a wide size (keep the psi of the contact patch up!).


----------



## joecool85 (Feb 18, 2008)

BFG AT K/Os all the way. I used them for 2 years when I had my Jeep Cherokee, it would go anywhere with only 235/75/15s and my brother has 31" BFG AT K/Os on both his 94 Bronco and 79 E-350. They were really well for what they are and they dig through snow and mud and will readily climb over logs and stumps. I love 'em.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Feb 18, 2008)

Your biggest problem is your truck has an open rear in the back.



For tires, if you can get Goodyear Wranglers for under $200 I would recomend them, second would be the BFG M/T.




.


----------



## RDT (Feb 18, 2008)

What computeruser said


> just keep 'em rotated and balanced),


----------



## Wood Junkie (Feb 18, 2008)

I had looked at the BFG mud terrain.....they look like a good tire but was concerned with how fast they would wear compared to the A/T version. Like I said,I won't be putting alot of miles on them,but would like to get some decent miles out of them.  BTW....this has a 360 in it,wish it were a cummins, but the price was right! I'd like to check out the locker option but I'll work on getting some decent rubber on it first. I've ran Geolander's semi agressive A/T's (can't remember what they were called)on my service van and they worked well for an all season tire, not sure if they would work for what I need though. Good input, as usual.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 18, 2008)

Now you guy's be easy on me, but I like the Maxis Buckshot Mudders. BFG's are great tires, but the Maxis have lasted just as long with as good or better traction in snow & mud, and here they're just over half the price of the BFG's.

Andy


----------



## Backwood (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm running 33x12.50 bfg mud terrain. Go where you want to go, and never think twice. Not sure yet how long they will last , The only drawback I can think of is they are louder than the all terrains, but I think its worth it, I stay off road a lot. Pulled out both my brother-n-laws the other night running at's. Still can see where oil filter was digging hole in mud.


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 20, 2008)

I've got Mickey Thompson MTZ's on my truck. They'll go through anything. Wear hasnt been very noticeable after 20,000 mi for a mud terrain. My friend has the clone (Cooper STT's) on his truck. His are what made me buy mine. If you dont need highway tires, they're perfect. Great traction in any condition.


----------



## Wood Junkie (Feb 20, 2008)

The Firestone Destination M/T tires got a good review on tirerack.com. Better than BFG's for deep snow and mud. Anyone used these? They are right at $200each installed at a local Firestone dealer.


----------



## 046 (Feb 21, 2008)

for a low $$ deal...if you have a Sam's club? 

they've got an off brand ($90ea) that wears real good, 2.35 - 85R 16 load range E, so you can load it up. 

good feedback for ice & snow for 2.35 85R 16, which are pretty tall. 

here's a good link for height comparisons between tires

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=53


----------



## djmercer1 (Feb 21, 2008)

we have 1/4 ton up to 1 1/4 ton trucks in 4x4 by ford and chevy. lately, weve been using the michellin ltx with great success. i didnt like the goodyear wrangler in the snow, the bf goodrich tires i had wore great but the uniroyal laredo awt was my favorite.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 23, 2008)

*I run 37 inch boggers*

On my offroad jeep./ I have ran Mickey Thompson Baja claws. They were a good tire but no where near the boggers when it comes to slime and mud. I even plow snow with the boggers..


----------



## Austin1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Does any one run tire chains? I thought I would ask this as If I am off road in the winter I have chains on. My truck has both front and rear air lockers on it and with chains will do less damage to the environment than hunting for traktion without them. 
But for road use prefer any winter radial studded of course as long it is not a Firestone. That not liking Firestone's is a personal thing as well as my dad hated them but it is the only brand I have had problems with. Blow out at 60mph. I know the tire I was running was recalled but not in my size 9.5x16.5 all the 15'' were recalled up here my truck came with them when I bought it. 
Unless it is for all out 4x4ing I prefer a quiet tire like a all season for summer. But a 38'' swamper rules for mud use much better road manners than a bogger.


----------



## Erick (Feb 24, 2008)

I run the 285/70/17 BFG A/T ko's on my Expedition and they have never left me in the mud, not nearly as good an off road tire as the BFG M/T's but a better ride and fuel mileage on road. For what you say you want to do with them I would say get the BFG M/T's as they will be better off road and still behave on long trips if you need to, I know I have personally driven them from Indiana to Wyoming a few times on a F-250. Dad run's the 35" BFG M/T's on his truck and gets around 50,00 miles out of them, I've got over 60,000 on the A/T's on my truck right now (over 65,000 I think) but I don't think they'll see the 70,000 mile mark maybe but I doubt it.

For all around off roading it's hard to beat a Super Swamper TSL Radial say a 38 x 15.50 x 15 bolted to a 78 F-150 with a 460 and lockers at both ends, I love mine. 

I've worn out a lot of tires and I can say I will be putting the BFG A/T's back on my truck when the time comes.


----------



## RDT (Feb 24, 2008)

You will like these in the mud.

Joking you wont like the way they wear.


----------



## RDT (Feb 24, 2008)

This is my vote.


----------



## shaunbagone (Feb 24, 2008)

When I had my jeeps I ran super swamper LTB's. Bias ply tire. Very aggressive, Very good wear. Yes they were noisy but I didnt care. Very inexpensive compared to BFG muds or Goodyear MTR's. You do get the bias ply flat spot if the truck sits for a couple hours but it rounds back out in about a mile of driving. Both my jeeps were daily drivers too. They lasted longer that any other mud tire ive owned.


----------



## Wood Junkie (Feb 24, 2008)

50k out of the BFG M/T's isn't bad...... but those Bogger's look sweet.....just not practical.... I haven't considered a Super Swamper. I'm looking hard at the BFG M/T's and the Firestone Destination M/T's. The tread design is almost identical. I have a month or so to decide. That's when the budget works them in. Maybe I could find some used and have extra for a 361,or a 7900...or a log splitter!!


----------



## spacemule (Feb 25, 2008)

046 said:


> your 96 2500 came stock with 2.45 -75R 16
> 
> or same as my 97 cummins 2500 4x4. currently running 2.85 - 75R 16. but would like to reduce width for better mileage.



One thing to keep in mind is that the original tires will show better mileage because they're a smaller diameter, and hence the odometer is not accurate with the bigger tires, unless you've programmed for it.

For instance, 245-75 means the tread width is 245 mm wide and the sidewall height is 75% of 245, or 183.75 mm high.

The 285-75 will have 213.75 mm high sidewalls. That's ((213.75-183.75)/183.75)*100 = 16.33% taller sidewalls on the 285-75. So, if the two sizes yield equal actual fuel mileage, say 15 mpg, the larger size will give you calculated (1-.1633)*15= 12.55 miles per gallon, while the smaller size will show the accurate 15 miles per gallon.

Edit: I followed evenrudes link, and I'm off on my calculations. I figured the percentage change in sidewalls for mileage, but the diameter of the tire is what needs to be figured. You have to take the hieight of the sidewall, multiply by 2, and add the diameter of the wheel to get the overall diamter of the tire in order to figure differences. The acutal difference will work out to 7.8%. 

Just remember when you're figuring your mileage with the big tires to add 8% in order to compare to the originals.


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 25, 2008)

Personally, I would stay away from Goodyear MTR's. They always seem to wear fast/uneven on my friends' vehicles. Plus, they're a little more $$$.

Here is a very handy resource when looking to change tire size. 
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wood Junkie said:


> The Firestone Destination M/T tires got a good review on tirerack.com. Better than BFG's for deep snow and mud. Anyone used these? They are right at $200each installed at a local Firestone dealer.



My 2001 F-350 I got early last year came withem up from TX. So far I really like them but when I need to get new I will get Gdyr Wranglers.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Feb 26, 2008)

RDT said:


> You will like these in the mud.
> 
> Joking you wont like the way they wear.



But the chick in the passenger seat will like the on road vibrations


----------

